# Not brilliant, but they will do for now.



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

These aint perfect, and doesnt really show you much, but you know, i did say i would post somthing


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

great shape to you. very similar structure to myself? what weight are you? and height?

just a comparison thats all, im 248lb @ 6ft


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Around 220 lbs ish @ 5 foot 11.

Hoping to get to 250 lbs plus soon


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

u cant seem shoulder definition on the photo either, or my traps, which have come on a long way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm...you looked a lot bigger when I saw you, that picture doesn't do you justice, or were you wearing a kappa puffa jacket underneath your jumper?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

It could be the lighting. At least your picture phone take better pictures than mine. With mine all you see is grain.  You look good anyway. Big Pete 248 @ 6'? What a monster.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, Insanity, i did tell u the pic doesnt do me justice


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

you look heavier than 220, which is always a good thing!!!

winger, just cutting now, still 248 thou


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Big pete - thing is, lol, im gonna be heavier  Cant wait till i hit 250lbs mark with sub 10% bodyfat


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

lookin good bro. looking forward to seeing you at 250 shredded.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Aye, so am i


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, but @250 you could LOOK 260

im the other way round. im 250 but LOOK 190!!! lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, thing is, if i look 260 @ 250, it means ill have to get to 260 to see wha ti look like then


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

With my shirt off I look 250 with my shirt on I look 150


----------



## kay2 (Sep 2, 2004)

that gym looks like reflections in rhos on sea


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

right go off and take 3 photos with no top on!

1. Most Muscular

2. front double bicep

3. rear lat spread

I'll give you my honest opinon of strong/weak areas if you do so... Email them to me if you don't want to post them.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Will do mate, got examples of the poses, im not an expert on them 

Ill get the digi cam out.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

my avatar is a most muscular, front double biceps is just what it says from the front with both biceps flexed, lat spread is like this:


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm still waiting beatch!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, give me some time, i will do them soonish, just sortin out the new motor


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea lets see some pics mate!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

stuff cheater, you look good mate, but im with the other guys lets see some more man .


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

thats one hell of a back.............im impressed


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

its dorian innit? lol


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Nope Chris Hart about 1 week ago.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Is he single..........lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

winger said:


> Is he single..........lol


 expected that winger


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

john33 said:


> expected that winger


lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well he is kinda cute..............Jimmy stay out of this he is mine......lol

I prefer my men wearing a g-string...........lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

All kidding aside that guy looks very good. His dad is training him well! Great sematry. If he has a weak bodypart (like I am one to talk) it would be traps, but it might be the pose. Cheater post a pick. Sh1t or get off the pot. Damn I have posted more pics and I am not even a mod............lol. Post fcuker...............lol <---------------smiley face makes it all good. Well that is what James Titor says...............lol. Post! Unless you dont have the balls........ooops


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> All kidding aside that guy looks very good. His dad is training him well! Great sematry. If he has a weak bodypart (like I am one to talk) it would be traps, but it might be the pose. Cheater post a pick. Sh1t or get off the pot. Damn I have posted more pics and I am not even a mod............lol. Post fcuker...............lol <---------------smiley face makes it all good. Well that is what James Titor says...............lol. Post! Unless you dont have the balls........ooops


weak parts, I don't think so, have another look:


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

winger said:


> All kidding aside that guy looks very good. His dad is training him well! Great sematry. If he has a weak bodypart (like I am one to talk) it would be traps, but it might be the pose. Cheater post a pick. Sh1t or get off the pot. Damn I have posted more pics and I am not even a mod............lol. Post fcuker...............lol <---------------smiley face makes it all good. Well that is what James Titor says...............lol. Post! Unless you dont have the balls........ooops


but hey Winger dont go quoting James or Rob , man this are nice n friendly in here just now .


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, ill sort them soon  dont worry.

Just dont wanna show you lot up.

As for chris heart, hes ripped up well recently aint he.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Someone needs to let him know his trousers are too big for him.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, there nice and baggy  just how i like them when i train, ya bastard, lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

oh, lol not me


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looks more like a diaper.........lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Nar, is in a college in flintshire matey


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Hey Cheater post a pic mate! 

Well atleast one without a shirt............lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, ill get one soon, its just finding the time to do it. I need to send them pics to biker to, lol when i do them


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You are so busy that you cant snap a quick picture? Ok Future.........lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

gggrrrr

lol, ill get one sorted prob this friday, or tommrow ntie, ill take the digi cam down to the gym with me


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

and winger, no ****in over my pics please


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm getting my microscope ready so I can see your muscles


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> gggrrrr
> 
> lol, ill get one sorted prob this friday, or tommrow ntie, ill take the digi cam down to the gym with me


Oh you got to get a pump first?...................lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> Oh you got to get a pump first?...................lol


haha yes winger thats excactly what i was gonna say!!! lol

he'll chuck down 40 mg or dbol and 100mg a-bombs a few hours b4 he goes to get a big pump!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, ill do it cold, either that or b4 the session, depends when the gym is quietest.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

btw, i should be able to get them today


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lies!!!!!!

u aint gonna do em cold or u'd do em at home or work lol!!

dont matter just post em up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cold or warm, we are ready hot stuff!!

Post a Pick!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Yea post a pic mate. No pumping up, no special lighting, no professional photographer just the meat and potatoes. Double bicept, lat spread and most muscular

Oh I forgot we are talking to the future...........lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

It's getting late man, come on, I'm waiting with baited breath and coc...coconuts in hand...think I got away with that


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> It's getting late man, come on, I'm waiting with baited breath and coc...coconuts in hand...think I got away with that


I would rather have a picture of that instead


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

the balls dude, post some pics of the balls .

quoted by someone very funny a while back .


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont make me post a pick of my balls

I would get laughed off this board and would have to rejoin as the future.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

I would get laughed off this board and would have to rejoin as the future. 

T hat was good , i hope he see,s that.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

His balls or the post?


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

There on the digi cam, just need to transfer them over


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

fcuking do it then, don't fcuking tell us that  We just want pictures, not poncy comments  I've gone erm...limp, but I'm still holding the damn thing! HAARRRR!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

HHAAAAAAARRRRRRRR .


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

roflmao.

insanity, lol, if i find thats true, ill be down there to see u  (and no, thats not in a dirty minded way) lol


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

how long can it take to plug a USB cable into your camera and PC... lol if you need any technical advise PM me


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol biker....he aint got no picks yet, he's waiting for a big guy down the gym to train so he can take some snaps of him as post it as his own!lol


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

I can't wait for these pics...all the hype is raising expectations...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, im a busy guy 

and biker, yeah, i mgiht take you up on the offer, roflmao, im only an IT technical network manager


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

right, promise they will be up by the weekend  if not, well eerrmm, ill ban myself or somthing, lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> right, promise they will be up by the weekend  if not, well eerrmm, ill ban myself or somthing, lol


Well with that said I hope you dont post the pics by the weekend......lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

fair enough


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Post a pic future!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

no, im going to disapear now  you bully 

lol, ill sort them soon, when i get the time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

rotflmao wingman!!!

u got reputation points for that beauty!!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> lol, im a busy guy
> 
> and biker, yeah, i mgiht take you up on the offer, roflmao, im only an IT technical network manager


that's only a fancy titles means **** all really, in fact it would suggest you actually do comms work and spend your life working with cables, sockets and hubs... and I'll bet that's not actually what you do...

lol I've had some right silly IT titles over the years  the job role titles are nearly always made up by people that haven't a clue


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

and manager nearly always means you're the only person they have really employed and the rest are on some sort of training scheme or they're post grads


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

diary barry said:


> rotflmao wingman!!!
> 
> u got reputation points for that beauty!!


Thanks mate

Poor cheater, he is getting beat up. I sure hope for his sake the pic looks good.........lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, biker, i am actuly very good an IT  , considering i know NT, 2000, XP inc all the servers and now also the 64bit OS's with C, C++, VB and also SQL (sql im still learning though) and also built custom PCs and fixes pcs for 3 yrs in a business enviroment and also for most of my life 

I would deffo say i dont know what im doin


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

oh, and spend most of my time now, doing nothing  just browsein the net


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

So, wheres the pictures then?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't think we'll ever see them, he clearly hasn't been able to find any big guys that look a bit like him


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> I don't think we'll ever see them, he clearly hasn't been able to find any big guys that look a bit like him


lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

they will come soon


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> they will come soon


Who the beatles?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dont worry Cheater, You have my back!!!!!

Dont let those **** discourage you, I talked to Insanity and he said you are a big dude!

Comming from Insanity that is admirable!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Dont worry Cheater, You have my back!!!!!
> 
> Dont let those **** discourage you, I talked to Insanity and he said you are a big dude!
> 
> Comming from Insanity that is admirable!


Get a room


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

Come on Cheater2k, let's see ya goddies Don't keep the boys waiting too long.

I remember when I was at a strip club and this hot girl came out in her little nurses outfit..mmmm anyway she was teasing for a while and everyone was loving it cheering and egging her on while secretly rubbing their johnson between their legs to get a semi.(opps a little off track)

The point is, after a while she just keep teasing because she loved it so much and wouldn't get her kit off, the cheers soon started to change into angry heckles "show us ya tits ya filthy hore" they sreamed...oh they were nasty men.

Just look'n out for ya big fella, don't want to see you get called a hore... 

So show us ya tits already!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

well, as lorian and robdog both know, i attempted to get my camera out last nite, the bad news is, my compact flash card is fecked, dont know why??

So its a trip to my old fellers tonite, after the gym, and ill get them done, sorry bout the wait, but im only just gettin time to get things on track, been concentrating so much on teh gym and get diet etc back on track, which im now almost there  eating properly today  woohoo.

Will get pics taken again tontie and get them up, and as for insanity, yeah hes seen me in the honda garage


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> yeah hes seen me in the honda garage


And I got pictues of Big Foot too, but that doesn't mean a thing.

Show us your tits you whore


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bro, you better go you will be late.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Bro, you better go you will be late.


Your good. I am late. You are scaring me. Just like Cheaters pic


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, im pickin up the camera tonite  this one should work


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

it's going to be such a let down after the big build up...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheater i thought u said u already took em the other day and they've just gotta b uploaded onto ur comp???? still waitin for those big guys down the gym lol


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, if you read the whole thread instead of making assumptions youll find out i tried downloading them yesterday, but my CF card is faulty and i cant reformat it so i need to borrow my dads good cam


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah, he's a big guy, he looked like he had a kappa puffa jacket under his jumper  . that first picture didn't even make him look big, I didn't even think it was him. Well, he was stood next to his boss, who's a skinny little runt, might have made him look bigger, but I doubt it was much. Try take a pic with your jumper on mate, and stand next to someone so they can get an idea of your size


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

lol, that actuly jumper is getting tight now, ill dig it outa the cuboard letter and get a pic with the average joe in the street


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

You just pm'd me and said the pics are up. Where mate? I need them to jackoff too..............not


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

check the other post u newb


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> check the other post u newb


lol Respect your elders mate, it is Mr. Newb to you.........lol

I think I can change my name like londonhunk

Ouch Cheater that hurt, but not like Jimmy


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## dylbach (Aug 30, 2005)

im new to this site and hardcore bodybuilding any tips and advice would be greately apreciated ta


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

heh


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lmao!

HIIIIIJJJJJAAAAAAAACKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i know yeah, this was yrs ago


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Come on for goodness sake Cheater, where are these 3 types of piccies we have all been waiting oh so patiently for.

We were after a most muscular, a lat spread and a double bicep shot. All with the top off so we can actually see something.

So....................????


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Lauren, i dont want to call you a dumb ****  but check the date and then look back at the threads then  youll see my last pics, roflmao

cant belive you didnt notice this was back from the dark ages.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Well dont call me it then you rude pig!!! 

Send me a link to these muscular shots then so I can have a look, as the only ones I find your just standing there in a baggy t-shirt. LOL


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

big pete said:


> lol, but @250 you could LOOK 260
> 
> im the other way round. im 250 but LOOK 190!!! lol


Bummer aint it, i weigh around 245-250 at the moment, gained around 5 pounds in the last 2 months and everone keeps askin if ive lost weight

its not fair :boohoo: :boohoo:


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Well dont call me it then you rude pig!!!
> 
> Send me a link to these muscular shots then so I can have a look, as the only ones I find your just standing there in a baggy t-shirt. LOL


go look in the archeives, lol, last augest i think 2004


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheater2K said:


> go look in the archeives, lol, last augest i think 2004


I will do the leg work for you. Click here Lauren.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

They are MEGA old.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Lauren said:


> They are MEGA old.


Yea they are.:rolleye11


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

i did tell ya hun  lol


----------

